# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أسماء الله الحسنى ومعنى مختصر لكل اسم تسهيلا للحفظ .

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد

جاءتني فكرة عرض الأسماء الحسنى بمعانيها مختصرة لسهولة حفظها لأني منذ زمن بعيد أمني نفسي بحفظها وما فعلت شيئا 
وكذلك كثير من إخواننا ، أن نعلم نسب العلماء والكتب والمسائل ولا نعرف شيئا عن أسماء الله سبحانه .
فأقوم بهذا الأمر إلزاما لنفسي بما أريده من حفظها ومعانيها ولعل إخواننا إن سهوا أن يذكرهم  التكرار والرفع فيبدؤون 
وقد اعتمدت  
كتيب: مختصر فقه الأسماء الحسنى ل_ عبدالرزاق بن عبدالمحسن البدر بارك الله فيه وفي أبيه آمين
وقد آتي بمعنى آخر عن عالم آخر أحيانا مع ذكر العالم والمصدر
أرجو بذلك رحمة الله  الرحيم ، لا إله إلا الله 

1-  الله 

وأجمع وأحسن ما قيل في معناه  ما ورد عن بن عباس  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  أنه قال 

(الله : ذو الألوهية  والعبودية على خلقه أجمعين )

رواه بن جرير في تفسيره

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فكرة جيدة، واصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

2-الرب
(الحمد لله رب العالمين )

الرب:ذو الربوبية على خلقه أجمعين خلقا وملكا وتصرفا وتدبيرا)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

3-الرحمن :أي الذي الرحمة وصفه 
4-الرحيم : الراحم لعباده
==============================  =======
وقال العثيمين رحمه الله في شرح   الأصول الثلاثة ،واللمعة 

الرحمن :ذوالرحمة الواسعة -(باعتبارها  وصفا ذاتيا له )

الرحيم:الموصل رحمته لمن شاء من خلقه (باعتبارها فعلا له )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : من عرف الله بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله أحبه لا محالة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 1-  الله 
> 
> وأجمع وأحسن ما قيل في معناه  ما ورد عن بن عباس  أنه قال 
> 
> (الله : ذو الألوهية  والعبودية على خلقه أجمعين )
> 
> رواه بن جرير في تفسيره


*
" فمن خصائص هذا الاسم : أنه الأصل لجميع أسماء الله الحسنى ، وسائر الأسماء مضافة إليه ويوصف بها ، قال الله تعالى : { ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها }.
*وقال تعالى : { الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى } .
... ومن خصائص هذا الاسم : أنه مستلزم لجميع معاني الأسماء الحسنى ، دال عليها بالإجمال والأسماء الحسنى تفصيل وتبيين لصفات الإلهية التي هي صفات الجلال والكمال والعظمة ، فهو الاسم الذي مرجع سائر أسماء الله الحسنى إليه ، ومدار معانيها عليه .
ومن خصائصه : أنه لا يسقط عنه الألف واللام في حال النداء ، فيقال : يا الله فصار الألف واللام فيه كالجزء الأساسي في الاسم ، وأما سائر الأسماء الحسنى إذا دخل عليها النداء ، أسقط عنها الألف واللام فلا يقال : يا الرحمن ، يا الرحيم ، يا الخالق ، وإنما يقال : يا رحمن ، يا رحيم ، يا خالق .
ومن خصائصه : أنه الاسم الذي اقترنت به عامة الأذكار المأثورة ...
ومن خصائصه : أنه أكثر أسماء الله الحسنى ورودا في القرآن الكريم ... " (1)



__________________________
(1) فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر  - باختصار- .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 2-الرب
> (الحمد لله رب العالمين )
> 
> الرب:ذو الربوبية على خلقه أجمعين خلقا وملكا وتصرفا وتدبيرا)


*
" ومعنى الرب أي : ذو الربوبية على خلقه أجمعين ، خلقا وملكا وتصرفا وتدبيرا ، وهو من الأسماء الدالة على جملة معان ، لا على معنى واحد .

... قال ابن الأثير رحمه الله : ( الرب يطلق* *في اللغة على المالك، والسيد، والمدبر، والمربي، والقيم، والمنعم، ولا يطلق غير مضاف إلا على الله تعالى، وإذا أطلق على غيره أضيف، فيقال: ربّ كذا) .

بل إن هذا الاسم إذا أفرد ، تناول في دلالاته سائر أسماء الله الحسنى ، وصفاته العليا ..."*(1)



______________________________
(1) فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر - باختصار- .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

5-الحي:ذو الحياة الكاملة التي لم يسبقها عدم ولا يلحقها زوال ولا يعتريها نقص

6- القيوم :وهو القائم بنفسه المقيم لخلقه ..... بتصرف 


وكل معاني أسماء الله ترجع إليهما 

فالحي ترجع إليه صفات الذات 

والقيوم ترجع إليه صفات الأفعال 

وقال بعض أهل العلم هو اسم الله الأعظم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

7-الخالق :موجد الأشياء على غير مثال سابق

7-الخلاق :كثير الخلق .......(وهو صيغة مبالغة من الخالق) 

قلت _أنظر كم يخلق كل لحظه من ملايين المخلوقات (والله خلقكم وما تعملون )

والخلقُ. يطلق ويراد به أمران 
الأول /إيجاد الشيء وإبداعه على غير مثال سابق (وهذا لله وحده سبحانه )
الثاني/ بمعنى التقدير (وهذا في حق الآدميين )قاله الشيخ عبدالرزاق
والتقدير في حق الآدميين بمعنى :خلق الأديم أي قدره ومنه قوله تعالى (وتخلقون إفكا )   أي تقدرونه وتهيؤونه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الخالق البارئ المصور

9- الخالق : المقدر للأشياء على مقتضى حكمته............(وراجع التقدير في المشاركة السابقة تفهم)

10-البارئ :  الموجد لها من العدم.

11-المصور :  مصور المخلوقات كيف شاء.

(قال البغوي:الممثل للمخلوقات بالعلامات التي تميزها عن بعضها)

قال بن القيم رحمه الله:
 فالبارئ المصور: تفصيل لمعنى اسم الله الخالق، فالله سبحانه إذا أراد خلق شيء قدره بعلمه وحكمته،
ثم برأه : أي أوجده وفق ما قدر ، في الصورة التي شاء سبحانه.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

12-الملك
13- المليك
قال الشيخ عبدالرزاق حفظه الله.
هذان الاسمان دالان على أن الله سبحانه 
ذو الملك : أي المالك لجميع الأشياء المتصرف فيها بلا ممانعة ولا مدافعة ***
( قلت وهو تعريف بن كثير رحمه الله )
===============
قال الشيخ حسنين مخلوف رحمه الله في كلمات القرآن

الملك :المالك لكل شيء المتصرف فيه . 
*وهو الأيسر للحفظ 

قلت وهو اختصار لتعريف بن كثير رحمه الله.
قال ابن القيِّم: "... إذِ المَلِك الحقُّ هو الذي يكون له الأمر والنَّهي، فيتصرَّف في خلقه بقوله وأمره, وهذا هو الفرق 

بين المَلِك والمالك؛ إذِالمالك هو المتصرِّف بفعله، والمَلِك هو المتصرف بفعله وأمره، والربُّ - تعالى - مالكُ الملك؛ 

فهو المتصرِّف بفعله وأمرِه"*بدائع الفوائد*

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/library/0/37230/#ixzz2xj4BzwCt فيه بيان كل من (الملك والمالك والمليك
=======================


وهذا أيضا موضوع فيه مزيد بيان عن 

معنى: المالك، والمَلِك، والمليك، ومالك الملك

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=114485

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

14-الرازق 
15- الرزَّاق

الرازق :(هو الذي بيده أرزاق العباد وأقواتهم) (1)
الرزَّاق : كثير الرزق  (قاله السعدي)

والرَّزق :بفتح الراء مشددة ( هو الحدث :وهو إعطاء العباد ما يحتاجونه) _قلت ما يحتاجونه من النعم مادة ومعنى_
والرزق : بكسر الراء مشددة (هو العين المرزوقة _قلت من مادة ومعنى-) (2)

ورزق الله :عام وخاص

فالعام : يشمل كل الخلق
والخاص:ويشمل المؤمنين على درجاتهم 
بتغذية القلوب بالعلم والايمان والأبدان بالطعام الحلال بما تقتضيه حكمته سبحانه وتغذيتهم بدخول الجنة
 (جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا قد أحسن الله له رزقا) الطلاق


(1)من موضوع للشيخ عبدالرزاق  عن الاسمين الرازق والرزاق على شبكة الالوكة
(2)قاله  الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ شرح الواسطية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 5-الحي:ذو الحياة الكاملة التي لم يسبقها عدم ولا يلحقها زوال ولا يعتريها نقص
> 
> 6- القيوم :وهو القائم بنفسه المقيم لخلقه ..... بتصرف 
> 
> 
> وكل معاني أسماء الله ترجع إليهما 
> 
> فالحي ترجع إليه صفات الذات 
> 
> ...



*قال الله تعالى : { الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم } ، { آلم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم } ، وقال عز وجل : { وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم وقد خاب من حمل ظلما } وهما من أسماء الله الحسنى .
و ( الحي القيوم ) جمعهما في غاية المناسبة كما جمعهما الله في عدة مواضع في كتابه ، وذلك أنهما محتويان على جميع صفات الكمال،،
 فالحي هو كامل الحياة ، وذلك يتضمن جميع الصفات الذاتية لله كالعلم ، والعزة ، والقدرة ، والإرادة ، والعظمة ، والكبرياء ، وغيرها من صفات الذات المقدسة ،،
 والقيوم هو كامل القيومية وله معنيان :
1- هو الذي قام بنفسه ، وعظمت صفاته ، واستغنى عن جميع مخلوقاته .
2- وقامت به الأرض والسموات وما فيهما من مخلوقات ، فهو الذي أوجدها وأمدها وأعدها لكل ما فيه بقاؤها وصلاحها وقيامها ، فهو الغني عنها من كل وجه وهي التي افتقرت إليه من كل وجه ،،
فالحي والقيوم من له صفة كل كمال وهو الفعال لما يريد .(1) 
*


_________________________
​(1) شرح أسماء الله الحسنى في ضوء الكتاب والسنة لسعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني راجعه الشيخ د. عبدالله الجبرين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الخالق البارئ المصور
> 
> 9- الخالق : المقدر للأشياء على مقتضى حكمته............(وراجع التقدير في المشاركة السابقة تفهم)
> 
> 10-البارئ :  الموجد لها من العدم.
> 
> 11-المصور :  مصور المخلوقات كيف شاء.
> 
> (قال البغوي:الممثل للمخلوقات بالعلامات التي تميزها عن بعضها)
> ...



*شرح أسماء الله الحسنى في ضوء الكتاب والسنة للقحطاني :

" قال تعالى : { هو الله الخالق البارىء المصور له الأسماء الحسنى } . { إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم } .
الذي خلق الموجودات وبرأها ، وسواها بحكمته ، وصورها بحمده وحكمته ، وهو لم يزل ، ولا يزال على هذا الوصف العظيم . "
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 12-الملك
> 13- المليك
> قال الشيخ عبدالرزاق حفظه الله.
> هذان الاسمان دالان على أن الله سبحانه 
> ذو الملك : أي المالك لجميع الأشياء المتصرف فيها بلا ممانعة ولا مدافعة ***
> ( قلت وهو تعريف بن كثير رحمه الله )
> ===============
> قال الشيخ حسنين مخلوف رحمه الله في كلمات القرآن
> 
> ...


*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره ( 4 / 405 ) :
" ثم قال : { هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك } ، أي : المالك لجميع الأشياء المتصرف فيها بلا ممانعة ولا مدافعة . " 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 14-الرازق 
> 15- الرزَّاق
> 
> الرازق :(هو الذي بيده أرزاق العباد وأقواتهم) (1)
> الرزَّاق : كثير الرزق  (قاله السعدي)
> 
> والرَّزق :بفتح الراء مشددة ( هو الحدث :وهو إعطاء العباد ما يحتاجونه) _قلت ما يحتاجونه من النعم مادة ومعنى_
> والرزق : بكسر الراء مشددة (هو العين المرزوقة _قلت من مادة ومعنى-) (2)
> 
> ...



*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في النونية :
وكذلك الرزاق من أسمائه ... والرزق من أفعاله نوعان
رزق على يد عبده ورسوله ... نوعان أيضا ذان معروفان
رزق القلوب العلم والإيمان ... والرزق المعد لهذه الأبدان
هذا هو الرزق الحلال وربنا ... رزاقه والفضل للمنان
والثان سوق القوت للأعضاء في ... تلك المجاري سوقه بوِزَانِ
هذا يكون من الحلال كما يكو ... ن من الحرام كلاهما رزقان
والله رازقه بهذا الاعتبا ... ر وليس بالإطلاق دون بيان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

16- الأحد 
17- الواحد

إسمان يدلان على أحدية الله ووحدانيته سبحانه 
وأنه :المتفرد بالربوبية والألوهية وله الكمال المطلق في أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله فلا شبيه له ولا مثيل.
(السعدي وعبدالرزاق بتصرف)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 16- الأحد 
> 17- الواحد
> 
> إسمان يدلان على أحدية الله ووحدانيته سبحانه 
> وأنه :المتفرد بالربوبية والألوهية وله الكمال المطلق في أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله فلا شبيه له ولا مثيل.
> (السعدي وعبدالرزاق بتصرف)


*
قال السعدي رحمه الله : (الواحد الأحد) : وهو الذي توحد بجميع الكمالات، بحيث لا يشاركه فيها مشارك. ويجب على العبيد توحيده، عقداً، وقولاً، وعملاً، بأن يعترفوا بكماله المطلق، وتفرده بالوحدانية، ويفردوه بأنواع العبادة.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

18- الصمد :
السيد المقصود في الحوائج الذي له الكمال المطلق

بتصرف( السعدي)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 18- الصمد :
> السيد المقصود في الحوائج الذي له الكمال المطلق
> 
> بتصرف( السعدي)



*قال الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر في كتابه فقه الأسماء الحسنى ص 130 :

وهو يفيد أن هذا الاسم العظيم من جملة أسماء الله الحسنى الدالة على عدة صفات لا على معنى مفرد ، ففيه الدلالة على كثرة صفات الله وعظمتها وكمالها .
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : (( الصمد : السيد الذي قد كمل في سؤدده ، ولهذا كانت العرب تسمي أشرافها بهذا الاسم ، لكثرة* *الصفات المحمودة للمسمى به ، قال شاعرهم : * 


*ألا بكر الناعي بخير بني أسد      بعمرو بن مسعود وبالسيد* 

*فإن الصمد من تصمد نحوه القلوب بالرغبة والرهبة ، وذلك لكثرة خصال الخير فيه ، وكثرة الأوصاف الحميدة له .

لهذا قال جمهور السلف* *، منهم * * : عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنه* *:* *الصمد : الذي قد كمل سؤدده * *، وهو العالم الذي كمل علمه ، القادر الذي كملت قدرته ، الحكيم الذي كمل حكمه ، الرحيم الذي كملت رحمته، الجواد الذي كمل جوده ))*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

19- الهادي

وهو الذي يهدي عباده ويرشدهم ويدلهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 19- الهادي
> 
> وهو الذي يهدي عباده ويرشدهم ويدلهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم في الدنيا والآخرة


*قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله في تيسير الكريم الرحمن :

أي: الذي يهدي ويرشد عباده إلى جميع المنافع، وإلى دفع المضار، ويعلمهم ما لا يعلمون، ويهديهم لهداية التوفيق والتسديد، ويلهمهم التقوى، ويجعل قلوبهم منيبة إليه منقادة لأمره.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

20= إسم الله :الوهاب.
 هو كثير الهبة والمنة والعطية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 20= إسم الله :الوهاب.
>  هو كثير الهبة والمنة والعطية


*قال الشيخ محمد النجدي في كتابه النهج الأسمى (1 / 188 ):*
*
" ... وقال النسفي: ( الوهاب ): الكثير المواهب، المصيب بها مواقعها، الذي يقسمها على من تقتضيه حكمته.
**
وقال ابن القيم في ((النونية)) :
 وكذلك الوهَّاب من أسمائه... فانظر مواهبه مدى الأزمان
 أهل السماوات العلى والأرض عن... تلك المواهب ليس ينفكان " .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أسماء الله و صفاته و موقف أهل السنة منها*
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_16945.shtml

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

21-الفتَّاح

ومعنى هذا الاسم الجليل:

الذي يحكم بن عباده بما يشاء، ويقضي فيهم بما يريد، ويمن على من يشاء منهم بما يشاء ، لا راد لحكمه ، ولا معقب لقضائه وأمره .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 21-الفتَّاح
> 
> ومعنى هذا الاسم الجليل:
> 
> الذي يحكم بن عباده بما يشاء، ويقضي فيهم بما يريد، ويمن على من يشاء منهم بما يشاء ، لا راد لحكمه ، ولا معقب لقضائه وأمره .


*قال الشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي في النهج الأسمى ( 1 / 207 ) :

وعلى هذا يكون معنى الاسم :
1- ( الفتاح ) : الحاكم الذي يقضي بين عباده بالحق والعدل ، بأحكامه الشرعية والقدرية .
2- أنه يفتح لهم أبواب الرحمة والرزق وما انغلق عليهم من الأمور .
3- أنه بمعنى الناصر لعباده المؤمنيم ، وللمظلوم على الظالم ، وهذا يعود على الأول .
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

22- السميع 
وهو الذي وسع صوته جميع الأصوات على اختلاف اللغات وتفنن الحاجات قد استوى في سمعه سر القول وجهره.




سبحان الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 22- السميع 
> وهو الذي وسع صوته جميع الأصوات على اختلاف اللغات وتفنن الحاجات قد استوى في سمعه سر القول وجهره.





*يقول ابن القيم في قصيدته النونية:*
*وهو السَّميعُ يَرى ويَسْمعُ كلَّ ما … في الكون من سِرٍّ ومن إعلانِ*
*ولكلِّ صوتٍ منه سمعٌ حاضرٌ … فالسِّرُّ والإِعلان مستويــــــانِ*
*والسَّمعُ منه واسعُ الأصواتِ لا … يخفى عليه بعيدُهـــا والدانـــــي*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد
 هناك خطأ وقع في التعريف السابق.
السميع هو من وسع سمعه جميع الأصوات على اختلاف اللغات وتفنن الحاجات قد استوى في سمعه سر القول وجهره


فقلت وسع صوته بدلا من سمعه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

23-البصير 
وهو الذي لا يغيب عن بصره شيء وإن دق وخفي

*تعريف من موقع إسلام ويب*** بتصرف بدل إدراكه قلت بصره*
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=17094

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

24- العليم
هو الذي أحاط علمه بكل شيء، يعلم ما كان وما يكون وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون .

بتصرف .
-----------------------
يعلم ما كان .دليلها*** (وكان عرشه على الماء ) وغيرها كثير 
وما يكون . دليلها *** (وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه)، (ذكر أحوال الجنة والنار والقيامة)
وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون .دليلها *** ( ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

25-الخبير
هو الذي أدرك بعلمه السرائر وخفي الأشياء ودقيقها.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

26-اللطيف
له معنيان 
الأول /*-الذي يوصل إلى عباده  وأوليائه مصالحهم بلطفه وإحسانه من حيث لا يشعرون 

*/-بمعنى الخبير /وهو أن علمه دق ولطف حتى أدرك السرائر والضمائر والخفيات

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

27-الغفار
28- الغفور
، وهما من أبنِية المُبالَغة ومعْناهما 

السَّاترِ لذُنوبِ عِبَاده وعُيوبهم المُتَجاوِز عَن خَطَاياهُم وذنوبهم .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

29 - العلي 
30 - الأعلى 
31 - المتعال

أسماء تدل على علو الله المطلق بجميع الوجوه والاعتبارات .

علو قهر وعلو الشان وعلو الذات والصفات

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 23-البصير 
> وهو الذي لا يغيب عن بصره شيء وإن دق وخفي
> 
> *تعريف من موقع إسلام ويب*** بتصرف بدل إدراكه قلت بصره*
> http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=17094


*فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر ص151 :
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : البصير : الذي لكمال بصره يرى تفاصيل خلق الذرة الصغيرة وأعضاءها ولحمها ودمها ومخها وعروقها ، ويرى دبيبها على الصخرة الصماء ، في الليلة الظلماء . 

*




> 24- العليم
> هو الذي أحاط علمه بكل شيء، يعلم ما كان وما يكون وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون .
> 
> بتصرف .
> -----------------------
> يعلم ما كان .دليلها*** (وكان عرشه على الماء ) وغيرها كثير 
> وما يكون . دليلها *** (وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه)، (ذكر أحوال الجنة والنار والقيامة)
> وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون .دليلها *** ( ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون )


*فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر ص 156: 
أي : الذي أحاط علمه بالظواهر والبواطن ، والإسرار والإعلان ، وبالعالم العلوي والسفلي ، بالماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، فلا يخفى عليه شيء من الأشياء ، علم ما كان وما سيكون ، وما لم يكن أن لو كان كيف يكون ، أحاط بكل شيء علما ، وأحصى كل شيء عددا .

*




> 25-الخبير
> هو الذي أدرك بعلمه السرائر وخفي الأشياء ودقيقها.


*فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر ص 160 :
أما الخبير : فمعناه : الذي أدرك علمه السرائر ، واطلع على مكنون الضمائر ، وعلم خفيات البذور ، ولطائف الأمور ، ودقائق الذرات ، فهو اسم يرجع في مدلوله إلى العلم بالأمور الخفية التي هي في غاية اللطف والصغر ، وفي غاية الخفاء ، ومن باب أولى وأحرى علمه بالظواهر والجليات . 
*



> 26-اللطيف
> له معنيان 
> الأول /*-الذي يوصل إلى عباده  وأوليائه مصالحهم بلطفه وإحسانه من حيث لا يشعرون 
> 
> */-بمعنى الخبير /وهو أن علمه دق ولطف حتى أدرك السرائر والضمائر والخفيات


*فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر ص 161 :
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في نونيته :
وهو اللطيف بعبده ولعبده ... واللطف في أوصافه نوعان 
إدراك أسرار الأمور بخبرة ... واللطف عند مواقع الإحسان
فيريك عزته ويبدي لطفه ... والعبد في الغفلات عن ذا الشان* 




> 27-الغفار
> 28- الغفور
> ، وهما من أبنِية المُبالَغة ومعْناهما 
> 
> السَّاترِ لذُنوبِ عِبَاده وعُيوبهم المُتَجاوِز عَن خَطَاياهُم وذنوبهم .


*النهج الأسمى في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى للشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي ( 1 / 177-178 ) :
(الغفور ) : وهو الذي يكثر منه الستر على المذنبين من عباده ، ويزيد عفوه على مؤاخذته. [ المنهاج ]

... وقال ابن القيم في النونية : 
وهو الغفور فلو أتى بقرابها ... من غير شرك بل من العصيان
لأتاه بالغفران ملء قرابها ... سبحانه هو واسع الغفران 

*



> 29 - العلي 
> 30 - الأعلى 
> 31 - المتعال
> 
> أسماء تدل على علو الله المطلق بجميع الوجوه والاعتبارات .
> 
> علو قهر وعلو الشان وعلو الذات والصفات


 

*النهج الأسمى في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى للشيخ النجدي ( 1/ 324-325 ) :*
*...وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*
*((* *وهو سبحانه وصف نفسه بالعلو . وهو من صفات المدح له بذلك ، والتعظيم ، لأنه من صفات الكمال ، كما مدح نفسه بأنه العظيم والعليم والقدير والعزيز والحليم ونحو ذلك ، وأنه الحي* *القيوم ، ونحو ذلك من معاني أسمائه الحسنى ، فلا يجوز أن يتصف بأضداد هذه** .* 

*فلا يجوز أن يوصف بضد الحياة والقيومية والعلم والقدرة ، مثل الموت والنوم والجهل والعجز واللغوب ، ولا بضد العزة وهو الذل ، ولا بضد الحكمة وهو السفه** .* 

*فكذلك لا يوصف بضد العلو وهو السفول ، ولا بضد العظيم وهو الحقير ، بل هو سبحانه منزه عن هذه النقائص المنافية لصفات الكمال الثابتة له ، فثبوت الكمال له ينفي اتصافه بأضدادها وهي النقائص** .**)) اهـ [في مجموع الفتاوى ( 16 / 97-98 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*32- الكبير
33- العظيم*

*قال الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر في فقه الأسماء الحسنى ص 174-175 :* 

*الكبير العظيم أي : الذي له الكبرياء نعتًا والعظمة وصفًا ، قال تعالى في الحديث القدسي: ( الكبرياء* *ردائي،والعظمة إزاري، فمن نازعني واحدًا منهما قذفته في النار) رواه أحمد وأبو داود** .*

*ومعاني الكبرياء والعظمة نوعان :*

*أحدهما : يرجع إلى صفاته سبحانه ، وأن له جميع معاني العظمة والجلال ، كالقوة والعزة ، وكمال القدرة ، وسعة العلم ، وكمال المجد ، وغيرها من أوصاف العظمة والكبرياء ، ومن عظمته أن السموات السبع والأرضين السبع في يد الله كخردلة في يد أحدنا ، كما قال ذلك ابن عباس رضي الله عنه .*
*قال تعالى : { وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالأَرْضُ جَمِيعاً قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّمَوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون } .*
*فله سبحانه وتعالى الكبرياء والعظمة الوصفان اللذان لا يقادر قدرهما ، ولا يبلغ العباد كنههما .*
*وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول في ركوعه وسجوده : ( سبحان ذي الجبروت ، والملكوت ، والكبرياء ، والعظمة ) رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي .*

*النوع الثاني : أنه لا يستحق أحد التعظيم والتكبير والإجلال والتمجيد غيره ، فيستحق على العباد أن يعظموه بقلوبهم وألسنتهم و أعمالهم ، وذلك ببذل الجهد في معرفته ومحبته والذل له والخوف منه ، ومن تعظيمه سبحانه : أن يطاع فلا يعصى ، ويذكر فلا ينسى ، ويشكر فلا يكفر. *

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا
معذرة على التأخير فإني في إجازة وتركت كتبي بالسعودية.
وحينما أعود إن شاء الله سأكمل على نفس الطريقة المختصرة 
لأني في أساس الموضوع عملته لنفسي أولا وأرفعه نفعا لإخواني ثانيا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

32-الكبير
 33-العظيم
قال السعدي والقحطاني 
إسمان يدلان على أن الله أكبر من كل شيء وأعظم من كل شيء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

34-المتين
أي شديد القوة
35-القوي
الذي لا يعجزه شيء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

36-الشهيد/
المطلع على كل شيء 

37-الرقيب/
المطلع على ما تكنه الصدور

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 32-الكبير
>  33-العظيم
> قال السعدي والقحطاني 
> إسمان يدلان على أن الله أكبر من كل شيء وأعظم من كل شيء


*
قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى :*
*" وفي قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّه أكبر‏)‏ إثبات عظمته، فإن الكبرياء تتضمن العظمة، ولكن الكبرياء أكمل‏.‏ ولهذا جاءت الألفاظ المشروعة في الصلاة والأذان بقول‏:‏ ‏(‏اللّه أكبر‏)‏، فإن ذلك أكمل من قول‏:‏ اللّه أعظم، كما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال "يقول اللّه تعالى‏:‏ الكبرياء ردائي والعظمة إزاري، فمن نازعني واحداً منهما عذبته‏"‏‏، فجعل العظمة كالإزار، والكبرياء كالرداء، ومعلوم أن الرداء أشرف، فلما كان التكبير أبلغ من التعظيم صرح بلفظه، وتضمن ذلك التعظيم" .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*34- المتين*
*35- القوي*

*" و معنى ( المتين) أي شديد القوّة ، و معنى ( القويّ) أي : الذي لا يعجزه شئ ، و لا يغلبه غالب ، و لا يرد قضاءه راد ، ينفذ أمره و يمضي قضاؤه في خلقه ، يعزّ من يشاء ، و يذلّ من يشاء ، و ينصر من يشاء ، و يخذل من يشاء ، فالقّوة لله جميعاً ، لا منصور إلا من نصره ، و لا عزيز إلا من أعزه ، وكذلك المخذول من خذله الله ، والذليل من أذله ، قال الله تعالى : {إِن يَنصُرْكُمُ ٱللَّهُ فَلاَ غَالِبَ لَكُمْ وَإِن يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَن ذَا ٱلَّذِي يَنصُرُكُم منْ بَعْدِهِ وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُون  َ}.*
*وقال تعالى : { ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب** }.*
*وهي حقيقة سوف يدركها المشركون يوم القيامة ، يوم يرون عذاب الله بأبصارهم ، فيعلمون حينئذ علما جازما أن القوة لله جميعا ، وقد عميت أبصارهم في الدنيا عن رؤية شواهد قوته ، ودلائل قدرته ، فاتخذوا الأنداد ، وعبدوا الأوثان ، وتعلقت قلوبهم بما لا يعطي ولا يمنع ، ولا يخفض ولا يرفع ، ولا يملك لنفسه نفعا ولا دفعا فضلا عن أن يملك شيئا من ذلك لغيره." .*

*المرجع : كتاب فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر ص 178 -179 *

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*36- الشهيد*
*37- الرقيب*

*( ومعنى الشهيد أي المطلع على كل* *شيء الذي لا يخفى عليه شيء ، سمع جميع الأصوات خفيها وجليها ،وأبصر جميع الموجودات* *دقيقها وجليلها ،وأبصر جميع الموجودات دقيقها وجليلها ، صغيرها وكبيرها ،و أحاط* *علمه بكل شيء ،الذي شهد لعباده وعلى عباده بما عملوه** .*


*ومعنى الرقيب أي المطّلع على ما أكنته الصدور، القائم على كل نفس بما كسبت** ،* *الذي حفظ المخلوقات وأجراها على أحسن نظام وأكمل تدبير، رقيب للمبصرات ببصره الذي لا* *يغيب عنه شيء، ورقيب للمسموعات بسمعه الذي وسع كلّ شيء، و رقيب على جميع المخلوقات* *بعلمه المحيط بكلّ شيء**.
*
*ومن يتأمل مدلول هذين الاسمين ؛ يجد بينهما شيئا من الترادف .*
*ولهذا قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله :* 
*" (الرقيب) و ( الشهيد) مترادفان، وكلامها يدلُّ على إحاطة سمع الله بالمسموعات ، وبصره بالمبصرات ، وعلمه بجميع المعلومات الجلية والخفية ، وهو الرقيب على ما دار في الخواطر، وما تحركت به اللواحظ، ومن باب أولى الأفعال الظاهرة بالأركان، قال تعالى : { إن الله كان عليكم رقيباً }.*
* { والله على كل شيء شهيد}.*
* ولهذا كانت المراقبة التي هي : من أعلى أعمال القلوب هي التعبد لله باسمه الرقيب الشهيد ، فمتى علم العبد أنَّ حركاته الظاهرة والباطنة قد أحاط الله بعلمها ، واستحضر هذا العلم في كل أحواله ، أوجب له ذلك حراسة باطنة عن كل فكر وهاجس يبغضه الله ، وحفظ ظاهره عن كل قول أو فعل يسخط الله ، وتعبَّد بمقام الإحسان فعبد الله كأنه يراه فإن لم يكن يراه ، فإن الله يراه." ) .*

*المرجع : كتاب فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر ص**182 -183*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أرجو منكم حفظكم الله أن تقتبسوا مشاركتي ولا تستقلوا بالموضوع دوني .
لأني كما قلت هو اختصار لي فأنا أحفظه تباعا وأرفعه لإخواني ليعم النفع.
والاختصار في الموضوع هو المراد  لتيسير الحفظ 
لذلك أنا أختار معنى واحد للإسم غالبا ليناسب تيسير حفظه أما الشرح والاطناب فلكم حفظكم الله وهو أمر توضيحي للموضوع.
والسلام

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نعتذر على الازعاج ،، ظننت أنه يمكن الاكمال من دون فتح موضوع مستقل لفقه الأسماء الحسنى .
حيث أقوم بدخول المنتديات لمراجعة ودراسة الكتب العلمية التي بين يدي ، وأسئلتي كثيرة !. حيث منتديات النساء قليل فيها التفاعل ، غالبا ما تحتوي على المواعظ ، ولا يكون هناك كثير تفاعل في المواضيع العلمية ، وغالبا ماتقتصر المشاركة على الشكر دون إضافات علمية سواء في ملتقى أهل الحديث أو الألوكة ،، مثال ذلك كموضوع : مدارسة الأربعين النووية وموضوع المنتقى من جامع العلوم والحكم وموضوع علم العقيدة وغيرهم ،، 
ولكن المنتديات العامة :
فموضوع سيرة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم للعضو محمد طه تم تخريج ما يستفاد من السيرة من مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وفاته  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
وموضوع مدارسة أخصر المختصرات للعضو محمد طه ولله الحمد تم الانتهاء من جزئين تقريبا للشرح الممتع .
وموضوع فتح الكريم الحميد بشرح كتاب التوحيد للعضو أبو العبدين البصري ولكن لم يكمل الموضوع بعد ...الخ 
فاضطر إلى رفع المواضيع ليتم اكمالها .
فجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

غفر الله لنا ولكم 
هذا الموضوع وضع للاختصار ليس للتوسط ولا التوسع اللهم إلا أ، يكون تعقيبا وتوضيحا لأصل الموضوع.
والأصل العام أن أي موضوع نفعه عام ليس خاص بالأخوات الأصل طرحه للتفاعل العام 
والغالب في الطلب هو من الرجال لإقبال النساء غالبا على شؤنهن المنزلية.
وعامة الأمر على خير فأنا أسير بالحفظ لا آتي باسم حتى أحفظ السابق .
وكما أسلفت لبعدي عن كتبي  لنزولي مصر توقفت عن متابعة الشابكة لانعدام التواصل بها .
والسلام

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> والغالب في الطلب هو من الرجال لإقبال النساء غالبا على شؤنهن المنزلية.


*وهذا ما على المرأة أن تسعى جاهدة في تحصيل العلوم الشرعية وخاصة في زمن الفتن والجهل الكثير المنتشر بين النساء بأن تقدم الأهم فالأهم ، ومحاولة طلب العلم الشرعي من خلال ما يتناسب مع ظروفها سواء كانت بنتا أو زوجة أو أما .. 
*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=307461

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=222784

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=282425

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=326124

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=219082

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

38- المهيمن 
39-المحيط

المهيمن / هو المسيطر الرقيب المحيط بكل شيء *

المحيط / بكل شيء علما وقدرة وقهرا

* بتصرف مني وجمع لبعض المعاني لأن معانيه كثيرة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

40-المقيت

 هو الذي أوصل إلى كل مخلوق ما يقتات به

السعدي بتصرف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 38- المهيمن 
> 39-المحيط


*قال الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدرفي فقه الأسماء الحسنى ص 186 - 187:

ومعنى ( المهيمن ) أي : المطلع على خفايا الأمور ، وخبايا الصدور ، الذي أحاط بكل شيء علما ، الشاهد على الخلق بأعمالهم ، الرقيب عليهم فيما يصدر منهم من قول أو فعل ، لايغيب عنه من أفعالهم شيء ، ولا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء .


وأما ( المحيط ) : ... وهو اسم دال على إحاطة الله بكل شيء علما وقدرة وقهرا ... وإحاطته بالمخلوقات إحاطة علم ، فلا يعزب عنه من خلقه مثال ذرة ، وإحاطة قدرة فلا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ، وإحاطة قهر فلا يقدرون على فوته أو الفرار منه ، قال تعالى : { يا معشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السموات والأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان } أي : لا تستطيعون هربا من أمر الله وقدره ؛ لأنه محيط بكل شيء علما وقدرة وقهرا . *

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 40-المقيت


*قال الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر في فقه الأسماء الحسنى ص 187-188 :


وأما (* *المقيت* *) فقد ورد في موضع واحد ، وهو قوله تعالى : { من يشفع شفاعة حسنة يكن له نصيب منها ومن يشفع شفاعة سيئة يكن له كفل منها وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا } .

قيل في معناه: الذي أوصل إلى كل الموجودات ما به تقتات ، وأوصل إليها أرزاقها ، وصرفها كيف يشاء بحكمته وحمده ، أي : أنه سبحانه هو الذي ينزل الأقوات للخلق ، ويقسم أرزاقهم ؛ صغيرهم وكبيرهم ، غنيهم وفقيرهم ، قويهم وضعيفهم ، قال تعالى : { وما من دابة إلا على الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين }.
وكل هذه الأرزاق والأقوات قدرها سبحانه عند خلقه للأرض ، قال تعالى : { وجعل فيها رواسي من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها أقواتها في أربعة أيام سواء للسائلين }، أي : قدر فيها ما يحتاج أهلها من الأرزاق والأماكن التي تزرع وتغرس وما يصلح لمعاشهم من التجارات والأشجار والمنافع .

وذكر في معنى ( المقيت ) معان أخرى ، قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : ( وقوله :{ وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا } قال ابن عباس وعطاء وعطية وقتادة ومطر الوراق { مقيتا } أي : حفيظا ، وقال مجاهد : شهيدا ، وفي رواية عنه : حسيبا ، وقال سعيد بن جبير والسدي وابن زيد : قديرا ، وقال عبدالله بن كثير : المقيت : الواصب ، وقال الضحاك : المقيت : الرزاق).

ولايمنع أن يكون هذا الاسم متناولا لجميع هذه المعاني ، بأن يكون معناه : الذي أحاط علما بالعباد وأحوالهم ، وما يحتاجون إليه ، وأحاط بهم قدرة ، فهو على كل شيء قدير ، وتولى حفظهم ورزقهم وإمدادهم ، الذي يقيت الأبدان بالأطعمة والأرزاق ، ويقيت قلوب من شاء من عباده بالعلم والإيمان ، كما قيل :
فقوت الـــروح أرواح المعاني *** وليس بــأن طعمت وأن شربتا. 
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

41- الواسع .
واسع الصفات فلا يحصي أحد ثناءََ عليه ،واسع الملك والسلطان ،واسع الفضل والاحسان .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 41- *الواسع* .
> واسع الصفات فلا يحصي أحد ثناءََ عليه ،واسع الملك والسلطان ،واسع الفضل والاحسان .


*وقال الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر في كتابه فقه الأسماء الحسنى ص 188 :

ومعناه : الواسع الصفات والنعوت ، ومتعلقاتها ، بحيث لا يحصي أحد ثناء عليه ، بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه ، واسع العظمة والسلطان والملك ، واسع الفضل والإحسان ، عظيم الجود والكرم .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا على التذكير

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

42- الحفيظ 
43- الحافظ
اسمان يدلان على أن الله سبحانه موصوف بالحفظ .
وهو نوعان عام وخاص 
العام - حفظه عباده بتيسير ما به قوام حياتهم لهم ويدفع عنهم الشرور
الخاص - حفظه أولياءه من الشبهات والشهوات والأعداء

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال الشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي في النهج الأسمى ( 1/ 340 -342 ) : 
*
*قال الخطابي : هو الحافظ ، فعيل بمعنى فاعل , كالقدير والعليم , يحفظ السموات والأرض وما فيهما ، لتبقى مدة بقائها ، فلا تزول ولا تدثر ، كقولهعز وجل : ( وَلا يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا ) [البقرة/255] ، وقال : ( وَحِفْظاً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ مَارِدٍ ) [الصافات/7 ]، أي : حفظناها حفظا والله أعلم .* 
*وهو الذي يحفظ عبده من المهالك والمعاطب ، ويقيه مصارع السوء , كقوله سبحانه : ( لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ ) [الرعد/11 ] أي : بأمره .* 
*ويحفظ على الخلق أعمالهم , ويحصي عليهم أقوالهم ويعلم نياتهم وما تكن صدورهم , ولا تغيب عنه غائبة , ولا تخفى عليه خافية .* 
*ويحفظ أولياءه فيعصمهم عن مواقعة الذنوب , ويحرسهم عن مكايدة الشيطان , ليسلموا من شره وفتنته ا.هـ* 

*...وقال عبدالرحمن السعدي: ( الحفيظ ) الذي حفظ ما خلقه , وأحاط علمه بما أوجده , وحفظ أولياءه من وقوعهم في الذنوب والهلكات , ولطف بهم في الحركات والسكنات , وأحصى على العباد أعمالهم وجزاءها ا.هـ  .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اللهم يسر إتمامه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

44- الولي -- هو الذي يدبر أمور عباده ويصرفها لهم 

45- المولى  --هو الذي يتولاه عباده المؤمنون ويلجئون إليه  فيؤيدهم وينصرهم 

الرضواني وغيره 

وهما اسمان يدلان على ولاية الله سبحانه لعباده كلهم بتدبير أمورهم (الولاية العامة )
وعلى توليه سبحانه لعباده المؤمنين المستنصرين به المتولين له .
والله أعلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد

 بينما أعيد نشر المشاركة الأخيرة على الملتقى الفقهي 
فوجئت أن هذا الموضوع أخذ 
جائزة أنه أفضل موضوع على الملتقى الفقهي لهذا الأسبوع .

فسررت بذلك أن هناك من يتابع ويحفظ ويرى في الموضوع خيرا 
وأسأل الله القبول والعافية في الدارين لي وللقارئين آمين 

http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t18669.html

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الحمد لله وبعد
> 
>  بينما أعيد نشر المشاركة الأخيرة على الملتقى الفقهي 
> فوجئت أن هذا الموضوع أخذ 
> جائزة أنه أفضل موضوع على الملتقى الفقهي لهذا الأسبوع .
> 
> فسررت بذلك أن هناك من يتابع ويحفظ ويرى في الموضوع خيرا 
> وأسأل الله القبول والعافية في الدارين لي وللقارئين آمين 
> 
> http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t18669.html


*الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


*


> 44- الولي -- هو الذي يدبر أمور عباده ويصرفها لهم 
> 
> 45- المولى  --هو الذي يتولاه عباده المؤمنون ويلجئون إليه  فيؤيدهم وينصرهم 
> 
> الرضواني وغيره 
> 
> وهما اسمان يدلان على ولاية الله سبحانه لعباده كلهم بتدبير أمورهم (الولاية العامة )
> وعلى توليه سبحانه لعباده المؤمنين المستنصرين به المتولين له .
> والله أعلم


** من آثار الإيمان بهذين الاسمين :

1- أن الله جل جلاله ولي الذين آمنوا، أي نصيرهم وظهيرهم ينصرهم على عدوهم، وكفى به وليا ونصيرا، فهو السميع لدعائهم وذكرهم، القريب منهم، يعتزون بهويستنصرونه في قتالهم.

2- الله عز وجل ولي المؤمنين بإنعامه عليهم، وإحسانه إليهم، وتوليه سائر مصالحهم، فهو ولي نعمتهم.

3- ولا ينافي ما سبق أن نقول بأن الله جل شأنه مولى الخلق أجمعين بمعنى سيدهم ومالكهم وخالقهم ومعبودهم، كما قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز:{ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين}.

4- والله تعالى هو المحب لأوليائه من الأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين:{ لهم دار السلام عند ربهم وهو وليهم بما كانوا يعملون}، أي: هو وليهم بسبب أعمالهم الصالحة التي قدموها وتقربوا بها إلى ربهم.

5- يصح إطلاق هذين الاسمين على العباد، نطق به التنزيل، كما في قوله تعالى:{ ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم}.

6- وأولياء الله تعالى هم محبوه وناصرو دينه، قال تعالى:{ ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم}.*

المرجع: النهج الأسمى للشيخ محمد النجدي (2/ 47-53 )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

46- الأول : الذي ليس قبله شيء 

47- الآخر : الذي ليس بعده شيء

48- الظاهر : الذي ليس فوقه شيء

49- الباطن : الذي ليس دونه شيء

*روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،كان يأمرنا إذا أخذنا مضجعنا أن نقول : ((اللهم  رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش العظيم، ربنا ورب كل شىء، فَالق الحب  والنوى، ومنزِل التوراة والإِنجيل والفرقَان أعوذ بك من شر كل شىء أنت آخذ  بناصيته اللهم أنت الأول فليس قَبلك شىء، وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شىء، وأنت  الظاهر فليس فوقك شىء، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شىء اقض عنا الدين وأغننا من  الفقرِ))*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وقال ابن جرير: هو (الأول) قبل كل شيء بغير حد، و (الآخر) بعد كل شيء بغير نهاية، وإنما قيل ذلك كذلك، لأنه كان ولاشيء موجودا سواه، وهو كائن بعد فناء الأشياء كلها، كما قال جل ثناؤه { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه }.

وقال الخطابي: (الآخر) هو الباقي بعد فناء الخلق وليس معنى الآخر ما له الانتهاء، كما ليس معنى الأول ما له الابتداء، فهو الأول والآخر وليس لكونه أول ولا آخر.

وقال ابن جرير: وقوله: { والظاهر} يقول: وهو الظاهر على كل شيء دونه، وهو العالي فوق كل شيء فلا شيء أعلى منه.
وقال الزجاج: (الظاهر) هو الذي ظهر للعقول بحججه، وبراهين وجوده، وأدلة وحدانيته.

وقال ابن جرير: و(الباطن) يقول: وهو الباطن لجميع الأشياء فلا شيء أقرب إلى شيء منه، كما قال: { ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد}.



المصدر: النهج الأسمى للشيخ محمد النجدي*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> *
> وقال الزجاج: (الظاهر) هو الذي ظهر للعقول بحججه، وبراهين وجوده، وأدلة وحدانيته.
> المصدر: النهج الأسمى للشيخ محمد النجدي*


بارك الله فيكم 
قول الزجاج مخالف لظاهر النص إذ فسره أعلم الخلق بالله (بالذي ليس فوقه شيء ، والفوقية تقتضي علو الذات ) وهو ما لم يتعرض له الزجاج  ومع ذلك لم يدل عليه النص .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> والزجاج له بعض التأويلات منها : 
> 1-    تأويله صفة المحبة بقوله : " والمحبة من الله لخلقه : عفوه عنهم ، وإنعامه عليهم برحمته ، ومغفرته ، وحسن الثناء عليهم " [ كتاب معاني القرآن وإعرابه 1/397]
> 2-     تأويله صفة اليد ، فقال في تفسير قوله تعالى : بل يداه مبسوطتان ) [المائدة /64] : "المعنى : بل نعمتاه مبسوطتان ، ونعم الله أكثر من أن تحصى..وقيل : أي جواد " [معاني القرآن وإعرابه (2/189-190].
> 3-    تأويله صفة الرضا ، فقال في تفسير قوله تعالى : (لقد رضي الله عنهم عن المؤمنين) [ الفتح/18] - : " أي علم أنهم مخلصون " [المصدر السابق 5/25].
> 4-    تأويله صفة علو الذات ، فقال في تفسير اسم العلي : "الله تعالى عال على خلقه ، وهو علي عليهم بقدرته ، ولا يجب أن يذهب بالعلو إلى ارتفاع المكان.." [تفسير أسماء الله الحسنى/48] ، كما صرح في موضع آخر فقال : " وليس المراد بالعلو : ارتفاع المحل ؛ لأن الله يجل عن المحل والمكان ، وإنما العلو علو الشأن ، وارتفاع السلطان" [ المصدر السابق/60].
> :012:


نقلتها للفائدة وبهذا يتضح  كلام الرجل رحمه الله في صفة الظاهر وتأويله الفوقية ، وعدوله عما فسرها به  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال العلامة محمد خليل هراس في شرحه على الواسطية لشيخ الاسلام رحمهما الله .
"  *تفسير هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ* وَقَوْلُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ: { هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }
قَوْلُهُ: (هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ) الْجُمْلَةُ هُنَا جَاءَتْ مُعَرَّفَةَ الطَّرَفَيْنِ؛ فَهِيَ تُفِيدُ اخْتِصَاصَهُ سُبْحَانَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ وَمَعَانِيهَا عَلَى مَا يَلِيقُ بِجَلَالِهِ وَعَظَمَتِهِ، فَلَا يَثْبُتُ لِغَيْرِهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْءٌ. 
وَقَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ عِبَارَاتُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِي  نَ فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاءِ، وَلَا دَاعِيَ لِهَذِهِ التَّفْسِيرَاتِ بَعْدَمَا وَرَدَ تَفْسِيرُهَا عَنِ الْمَعْصُومِ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ وَسَلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَدْ رَوَى مُسْلِمٌ فِي (صَحِيحِهِ) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ t عَنِ النَّبِيِّ r{ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ: اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ، وَرَبَّ الْأَرْضِ، رَبَّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، فَالِقَ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى، مُنْزِلَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ؛ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ ذِي شَرٍّ أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهِ، أَنْتَ الْأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الْآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ، اقْضِ عَنِّي الدَّيْنَ وَأَغْنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقْرِ. }*
فَهَذَا تَفْسِيرٌ وَاضِحٌ جَامِعٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى كَمَالِ عَظَمَتِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ، وَأَنَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْأَشْيَاءِ مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ.  فَالْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ: بَيَانٌ لِإِحَاطَتِهِ الزَّمَانِيَّةِ  . 
وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ: بَيَانٌ لِإِحَاطَتِهِ الْمَكَانِيَّةِ  . 
كَمَا أَنَّ اسْمَهُ " الظَّاهِرُ " يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْعَالِي فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ خَلْقِهِ، فَلَا شَيْءَ مِنْهَا فَوْقَهُ. 
فَمَدَارُ هَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ عَلَى الْإِحَاطَةِ، فَأَحَاطَتْ أَوَّلِيَّتُهُ وَآخِرِيَّتُهُ بِالْأَوَائِلِ وَالْأَوَاخِرِ، وَأَحَاطَتْ ظَاهِرِيَّتُهُ وَبَاطِنِيَّتُه  ُ بِكُلِّ ظَاهِرٍ وَبَاطِنٍ.  فَاسْمُهُ الْأَوَّلُ: دَالٌّ عَلَى قِدَمِهِ وَأَزَلِيَّتِهِ  . 
وَاسْمُهُ الْآخِرُ: دَالٌّ عَلَى بَقَائِهِ وَأَبَدِيَّتِهِ  . وَاسْمُهُ الظَّاهِرُ: دَالٌّ عَلَى عُلُوِّهِ وَعَظَمَتِهِ. وَاسْمُهُ الْبَاطِنُ: دَالٌّ عَلَى قُرْبِهِ وَمَعِيَّتِهِ.  ثُمَّ خُتِمَتِ الْآيَةُ بِمَا يُفِيدُ إِحَاطَةَ عِلْمِهِ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْأُمُورِ الْمَاضِيَةِ وَالْحَاضِرَةِ وَالْمُسْتَقْبَ  لَةِ، وَمِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْعُلْوِيِّ وَالسُّفْلِيِّ، وَمِنَ الْوَاجِبَاتِ وَالْجَائِزَاتِ وَالْمُسْتَحِيل  َاتِ، فَلَا يَغِيبُ عَنْ عِلْمِهِ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ.  فَالْآيَةُ كُلُّهَا فِي شَأْنِ إِحَاطَةِ الرَّبِّ سُبْحَانَهُ بِجَمِيعِ خَلْقِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ، وَأَنَّ الْعَوَالِمَ كُلَّهَا فِي قَبْضَةِ يَدِهِ كَخَرْدَلَةٍ فِي يَدِ الْعَبْدِ، لَا يَفُوتُهُ مِنْهَا شَيْءٌ، وَإِنَّمَا أَتَى بَيْنَ هَذِهِ الصِّفَاتِ بِالْوَاوِ مَعَ أَنَّهَا جَارِيَةٌ عَلَى مَوْصُوفٍ وَاحِدٍ؛ لِزِيَادَةِ التَّقْرِيرِ وَالتَّأْكِيدِ؛ لِأَنَّ الْوَاوَ تَقْتَضِي تَحْقِيقَ الْوَصْفِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ وَتَقْرِيرَهُ، وَحَسُنَ ذَلِكَ لِمَجِيئِهَا بَيْنَ أَوْصَافٍ مُتَقَابِلَةٍ قَدْ يَسْبِقُ إِلَى الْوَهْمِ اسْتِبْعَادُ الِاتِّصَالِ بِهَا جَمِيعًا؛ فَإِنَّ الْأَوَّلِيَّةَ تُنَافِي الْآخِرِيَّةَ فِي الظَّاهِرِ، وَكَذَلِكَ الظَّاهِرِيَّةُ وَالْبَاطِنِيَّ  ةُ، فَانْدَفَعَ تَوَهُّمُ الْإِنْكَارِ بِذَلِكَ التَّأْكِيدِ. 

 


([*) مسلم الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار (2713) ، الترمذي الدعوات (3481) ، أبو داود الأدب (5051) ، أحمد (2/536).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يا أختنا بارك الله فيكي أتمي الموضوع هنا  فإني لست بمتمه إلا أن يشاء ربي شيئا .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الله المستعان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*50- الحميد:*
 
*" وقد تكرر ورود هذا الاسم في القرآن الكريم سبع عشرة مرة،*
*
قال الله تعالى :{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنتُمُ الْفُقَرَاء إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ }،*
*وقال تعالى :{ وَهُدُوا إِلَى الطَّيِّبِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَهُدُوا إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْحَمِيدِ}،*
*وقال تعالى:{ واعلموا أن الله غني حميد}،*
*وقال تعالى:{ ومن يشكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن الله غني حميد}،*
*
أي: الذي له الحمد كله ،المحمود في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته ،فله من الأسماء أحسنها ،ومن الصفات أكملها ،فالحمد أوسع الصفات وأعم المدائح،وأعظم الثناء ؛*
*لأن جميع أسماء الله تبارك وتعالى حمد ،وصفاته حمد،وأفعاله حمد،وأحكامه حمد ،وعدله حمد،وانتقامه من أعدائه حمد، وفضله وإحسانه إلى أوليائه حمد ،والخلق والأمر إنما قام بحمده ووجد بحمده وظهر بحمده ،وكان الغاية منه هي حمده ،فحمده سبحانه سبب ذلك وغايته ومظهره ، فحمده روح كل شيء ،وقيام كل شيء بحمده،وسريان حمده في الموجودات وظهور آثاره أمر مشهود بالبصائر والأبصار**.*


*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله -:*
* (وأيضا فإن الله سبحانه أخبر أن له الحمد، وأنه حميد مجيد، وأن له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة وله الحكم، ونحو ذلك من أنواع المحامد.*
* والحمد نوعان:
حمد على إحسانه إلى عباده،وهو من الشكر.*
*وحمد لما يستحقه هو بنفسه من نعوت كماله ،وهذا الحمد لا يكون إلا على ما هو في نفسه مستحق للحمد، وإنما يستحق ذلك من هو متصف بصفات الكمال* *).".*

*[فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

51- الودود:


وقد ورد في القرآن مرتين :
الأولى :في قوله تعالى :{ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ}.
والثانية : في قوله تعالى :{ إِنَّهُ هُوَ يُبْدِئُ وَيُعِيدُ *وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الْوَدُودُ }.


ومعناه :أي الذي يحب أنبياءه و ورسله وأتباعهم، ويحبونه ،فهو أحب إليهم من كل شيء، قد امتلأت قلوبهم محبة له .


قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي –رحمه الله- في تقرير عظيم له في بيان معنى هذا الاسم ودلالاته :
 الودود : أي :المتودد إلى خلقه بنعوته الجميلة، وآلائه الواسعة، وألطافه الخفية، ونعمه الخفية والجلية، فهو الودود بمعنى الوادّ، وبمعنى المودود، يحب أولياءه و أصفياءه ويحبونه،  فهو الذي أحبهم وجعل في قلوبهم المحبة، فلما أحبوه أحبهم حبًّا آخر جزاء لهم على حبهم .
فالفضل كله راجع إليه، فهو الذي وضع كل سبب يتوددهم به، ويجلب ويجذب قلوبهم إلى وده، تودد إليهم بذكر ما له من النعوت الواسعة العظيمة الجميلة الجاذبة للقلوب السليمة والأفئدة المستقيمة، فإن القلوب والأرواح الصحيحة مجبولة على محبة الكمال.
[فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في النونية:
**وهو الودود يحبهم ويحبه
*

*أحبابه والفضل للمنان
*

*وهو الذي جعل المحبة في قلو
*

*بهم وجازاهم بحب ثان
*

*هذا هو الإحسان حقاً لا معا
*

*وضة ولا لتوقع الشكران
*

*لكن يحب شَكورهم وشُكورهم
*

*لا لاحتياج منه للشكران*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*52- البّر:

وقد ورد في القرآن الكريم في موضع واحد ،وهو قوله تعالى:{ إِنَّا كُنَّا مِن قَبْلُ نَدْعُوهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْبَرُّ الرَّحِيمُ} [الطور : 28]،

ومعناه :أي :الذي شمل الكائنات بأسرها ببره ومنِّه وعطائه ،فهو مولي النعم ،واسع العطاء ،دائم الإحسان ،لم يزل ولا يزال بالبر والعطاء موصوفا ،وبالمنِّ والإحسان معروفا، تفضل على العباد بالنعم السابغة ،والعطايا المتتابعة، والآلاء المتنوعة، ليس لجوده وبره وكرمه مقدار ،فهو سبحانه ذو الكرم الواسع والنوال المتتابع، والعطاء المدرار.
[فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]


" وقال الخطابي: (البر) هو العطوف على عباده، المحسن إليهم، عم ببره جميع خلقه، فلم يبخل عليهم برزقه.
وهو البر بالمحسن في مضاعفته الثواب له، والبر بالمسيء في الصفح والتجاوز عته..."
[النهج الاسمى للشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
53- الوكيل:

54- الكفيل:

قال ابن جرير رحمه الله في تفسيره:
{حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل}، يعني بقوله : "حسبنا الله" ، كفانا الله ، يعني : يكفينا الله {ونعم الوكيل}، يقول : ونعم المولى لمن وليه وكفله.  

وإنما وصف تعالى نفسه بذلك ، لأن"الوكيل" ، في كلام العرب ، هو المسند إليه القيام بأمر من أسند إليه القيام بأمره . فلما كان القوم الذين وصفهم الله بما وصفهم به في هذه الآيات ، قد كانوا فوضوا أمرهم إلى الله ، ووثقوا به ، وأسندوا ذلك إليه ، وصف نفسه بقيامه لهم بذلك ، وتفويضهم أمرهم إليه بالوكالة، فقال : ونعم الوكيل الله تعالى لهم . 


قال ابن جرير رحمه الله في تفسيره:
وقوله :{وقد جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلا} يقول : وقد جعلتم الله بالوفاء بما تعاقدتم عليه على أنفسكم راعيا يرعى الموفي منكم بعهد الله الذي عاهد على الوفاء به والناقض .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*55- الوتـــر:

وهو اسم ثابت في السنة ففي (الصحيحين) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لله تسعة وتسعون اسما، مائة إلا واحدا، لا يحفظها أحد إلا دخل الجنة، وهو وتر يحب الوتر). 

و(الوتر): هو الفرد الذي لا شريك له، ولانظير، فهو اسم دال على وحدانية الله سبحانه، وتفرده بصفات الكمال، ونعوت الجلال، وأنه ليس له شريك ولا مثيل في شيء منها، والنصوص الكثيرة في القرآن الكريم في نفي الند والمثل والكفؤ والسميّ عن الله تدل على ذلك، وتقرره أوضح تقرير.*
[ فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

56- المحسن:

ومعنى اسم الله (المحسن) يرجع إلى الفضل والإنعام والجود والإكرام والمن والعطاء،والإحسا  ن وصف لازم له سبحانه ،لا يخلو موجود عن إحسانه طرفة عين بالإيجاد والإنعام والإمداد قال تعالى :{الَذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الْإِنسَانِ مِن طِينٍ}.
 وقال تعالى :{ وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ}.
و أعظم الإحسان التوفيق لهذا الدين وشرح الصدر للزوم طاعة رب العالمين ، والتثبيت على الحق والهدى إلى الممات، إلى أن يتوج ذلك بأعظم الكرامة و أجل الإحسان بدخول الجنان يوم القيامة ،ورؤية الكريم الرحمن المحسن المنان ،نسأله سبحانه من فضله العظيم و إحسانه الجزيل .
[فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
57- الرؤوف:

قال أبو عبيدة: (رؤوف) فعول من الرأفة وهي أرق الرحمة، قال كعب بن مالك الأنصاري:
نطيع نبينا ونطيع ربا ... هو الرحمن كان بنا رؤوفا

قال ابن جرير: {إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم}: إن الله بجميع عباده ذو رأفة، والرأفة أعلى معاني الرحمة، وهي عامة لجميع الخلق في الدنيا ولبعضهم في الآخرة.*

[كتاب النهج الأسمى للشيخ محمد النجدي]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
58- القدُّوس:

59- السُّبوح:

اسمان عظيمان دالان على تنزيه الله عن النقائص والعيوب، وتبرئته عن كل ما يضاد كماله وينافي عظمته، كالسِّنَة والنوم واللُّغوب والوالد والولد وغيرها، وعن أن يشبهه أحد من خلقه أو أن يشبه هو أحدا من خلقه، تعالى وتقدس وتنزه عن الشبيه والنظير والمثال { ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير} [الشورى:11] 

[كتاب فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

60-الحسيب:

61- الكافي:


و (الحسيب): هو الكافي الذي كفى عباده جميع ما أهمهم من أمور دينهم ودنياهم، الميسر لهم كل ما يحتاجونه، الدافع عنهم كل ما يكرهونه.

ومن معاني الحسيب: أنه الحفيظ على عباده كل ما عملوه، أحصاه الله ونسوه، وعلم تعالى ذلك، وميز الله صالح العمل من فاسده، وحسنه من قبيحه، وعلم ما يستحقون من الجزاء، ومقدار ما لهم من الثواب والعقاب.


و (الكافي): الذي كفاية الخلق كل ما أهمهم بيده سبحانه، وكفايته لهم عامة وخاصة:

أما العامة: فقد كفى تعالى جميع المخلوقات وقام بإيجادها وإمدادها وإعدادها لكل ما خُلقت له، وهيَّأ للعباد من جميع الأسباب ما يغنيهم ويُقنيهم ويطعمهم ويسقيهم.

وأما كفايته الخاصة: فكفايته للمتوكلين، وقيامه بإصلاح أحوال عباده المتقين {ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه} أي: كافيه كل أموره الدينية والدنيوية.

[كتاب فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر]*

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

ولكن هذا ليس ترتيب  الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر كما صرح بذلك صاحب الموضوع أنه يختصر كتاب فقه الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر  حفظه الله . فالإسم التالي هو (الحكيم ) ثم الغني  .
وإن كان الموضو جيد في بابه بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

وجدت صاحب الموضوع على ملتقى أهل الحديث الموسوم بأبي خزيمة السني: 
50- الحكيم :
 اسم يدل على  كمال الحكم  والحكمة لله.

فكمال الحكم : أنه وحده سبحانه  يحكم بين عباده بما يشاء ، ويقضي فيهم بمايريد ، لا راد لأمره ولا معقب لقضائه وحكمه .

وكمال الحكمة : أنه سبحانه حكيم في خلقه وفي أمره وشرعه  فيضع الأشياء مواضعها وينزلها منازلها .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=330685

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
62- الناصر- النصير:


ورد اسمه (الناصر) مرة واحدة بصيغة الجمع في قوله تعالى:{ بل الله مولاكم وهو خير الناصرين}.

واسمه (النَّصير) فقد ورد أربع مرات، هي:
قوله تعالى:{ وإن تولوا فاعلموا أن الله مولاكم نعم المولى ونعم النصير}.
وقوله تعالى: {والله أعلم بأعدائكم وكفى بالله وليا وكفى بالله نصيرا}.
وقوله تعالى:{ واعتصموا بالله مولاكم فنعم المولى ونعم النصير}.
وقوله تعالى:{ وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا}.

* معنى الاسم في حق الله تعالى:
*
*قال ابن جرير: {بَلِ اللّهُ مَوْلاَكُمْ* *} وليكم وناصركم على أعدائه الذين كفروا {* *وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ}* *لا من فررتم إليه من اليهود وأهل الكفر بالله! فبالله الذي هو ناصركم ومولاكم فاعتصموا، وإياه فاستنصروا دون غيره ممن يبغيكم الغوائل ويرصدكم بالمكاره.*

*وقال في قوله: {وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ نَصِيرًا}: وحسبكم بالله ناصرا لكم على أعدائكم وأعداء دينكم، وعلى من بغاكم الغوائل، وبغى دينكم العوج.*

*وقال: {وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ}: وهو الناصر.*

*وقال: {وَنَصِيرًا}*  *يقول: ناصر لك على أعدائك، يقول: فلا يهولنك أعداؤك من المشركين، فإني ناصرك عليهم فاصبر لأمري، وامض لتبليغ رسالتي إليهم.*

*[كتاب النهج الأسمى للشيخ محمد النجدي(2/ 323-324) ]*

----------

